# Best Face moisturizer?



## hundove (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello all,
My face tends to get really dry (I have dry skin) and flaky sometimes, especially around the eyebrows and nose. Any recommendations for a good moisturizer that is not too oily and is more on the natural side (natural ingredients)? I'm willing to pay more, since to me the face is the most important part of the body since it is always on display (lol). Also, i'm thinking of something that will not change my face color around the sun, since I know that some creams pigment the face when exposed to sun.

It might help to know my age, 27. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jan 15, 2008)

I totally know how you feel. After trying everything under the sun I eventually came to realise that my face wash was not helping my dry skin... it's wasn't really anything to do with my moisturiser. I have blemish prone skin and used a face wash for that skin type. After switching to a milder face wash my dry skin started to get better (and my I don't get any more blemishes than I used to). I haven't yet found my perfect moisturiser as yet though. I'm currently using a Simple one but also also used Dermalogica, Champneys, Benefit... etc etc! The cheaper Simple one is just as good as many others I have tried so far though, even the much more expensive brands.

What about exfoliators... I exfoliate with a gentle exfoliant about once or twice a week. No more or it will start to have adverse affects on your skin.

My skin is much better now but I still get dry patches every so often. I've heard loads of good things for Philosophys Hope in a Jar so I think I'll be trying that next.

Also what's your diet like and do you drink enough water? I'm totally guilty of not drinking enough and I know this has a big affect on my skin.

Hope this helps a little bit!!!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jan 15, 2008)

I also have dry skin. I am really loving MAC's moisturelush cream, I love how my skin feels after a couple weeks of using it. But I do hear ppl that breakout from MAC's face creams.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jan 15, 2008)

thank you to browneyed baby! its a great point that alot of people dont really grasp. sometimes the face wash you use can be causing your dry skin. so thats one thing to consider.

otherwise, the body shop has alot of great moisturizers (no animal byproducts, natural ingredients). just go into a store and an SA will direct you to an appropriate line (id reccomend Vitamin E Day moisture cream and the Honey and Oat 3 in 1 scrub mask for the dry flakiness or the Vitamin C Microderm Scrub to really smooth things out) Theyre really generous with samples too if you wanna try them out before you buy.


----------



## Janice (Jan 15, 2008)

I'll second MAC moisturelush. Since I'm oily I don't use it during the day, but I use it as an overnight moisturizer and have had wonderful results.


----------



## Kiseki (Jan 15, 2008)

I like Chanel's moisturizers from their Precision range, along with the serums they do wonders to my skin. I've had affairs with others, but always end up coming back to Chanel.


----------



## lethaldesign (Jan 15, 2008)

3rd vote for Moisturelush! I started using it a few weeks ago & I looove it. I have very dry skin, with dry patches in the winter, particularly around my nose & chin area. Anyway, I use it every morning as a daily moisturizer & it has virtually made my dry patches disappear. Also, no problem with getting oily throughout the day. It feels pretty slick/thick going on but it dries down quickly & leaves your skin silky smooth.


----------



## hundove (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks so much Browneyebaby. That was really helpful. Yes, I'm also guilty of not drinking enough water. I exfoliate once a week most of the weeks. It helps but after a while the effect goes away.

The problem is the dry patches are even in my hairline and around my ears. I always feel really dry.

Thanks a bunches!


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 16, 2008)

Creme de la Mer is superb. best cream ever (for me at least). it helps with everything. hydrates immediately. i love using it as a night cream cuz the skin feels and looks excellent the next day. it's like a pick-me-up for the skin when you're having one of those days when the skin feels and looks horrible and the makeup looks all floaty. it helps to heal dry skin, wrinkles, sagging skin, scars (very much so) and even eczema (for me). generally it makes the skin smoother, more supple with much better elasticity. 
you don't have to use a lot for the product to work. just a bean size, warm it up and patt. even around the eye area. if you use continuously at your age now, it'll work as an anti-aging. and you need just the cream. nothing else.


----------



## sharkbytes (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm in love with Prescriptives Comfort Lotion...it's oil-free for sensitive skin, and it makes my makeup go on like a dream


----------



## user79 (Jan 16, 2008)

I have sensitive skin prone to dryness in patches as well. I am really liking the Eucerin skincare line, I would check those out. It's made for people with skin sensitivity, and most of their products are perfume free. For really dry patches I spot treat with the Nivea Creme (the blue tube one) and it really works! Plus it's quite cheap.


----------



## quinntastic (Jan 18, 2008)

I would take a step back and just re-evaluate your skin care routine as well to make sure there are no holes in it.  You need to have a regimen that is designed specifically for dry skin.  If you use a cleanser for another skin type, putting on a super rich mioisturizer really isn't going to help that much.

With that said, use a milky based cleanser so it isn't drying to your skin.  It would be great to invest in a toner because they automatically pH balance your skin and are sooooo refreshing.  Many are made with denatured alcohol (which is a cosmetic alcohol) and will not dry or strip your face.  You could also benefit from using an exfoliator once a week to lossen dead, dry skin cells.  

As for moisturizer, again, one that is specifically for dry skin.  Get a "cream" formula as opposed to a lotion one that is a lot lighter.  I have 2 that I love, both by Origins, a nature based company.  The first one is called Never Say Dry and it is a thick but not heavy feeling moisturizer.  I use that more in the winter when I am super dry.  The other is a little bit more expensive because it has organic ingredients in it.  It's Dr. Weil for Origins Plantidote Face Cream.  If you have an Origins by you it wouldn't hurt to stop in an get some samples.  They are always super nice there.

Good luck!


----------



## meiming (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks hundove for posting this! I am going through the same dilemma and you've saved me from duplicate postings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quinntastic - I've read from some sources that if you have dry skin you aren't supposed to use toner and have been in the past advised to stop toners??


----------



## quinntastic (Jan 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meiming* 

 
_Thanks hundove for posting this! I am going through the same dilemma and you've saved me from duplicate postings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quinntastic - I've read from some sources that if you have dry skin you aren't supposed to use toner and have been in the past advised to stop toners??_

 
No, I have dry skin and I use a toner.  You just have to make sure it is a toner designed for dry skin.  The one I use has the cosmetic alcohol I was speaking about, but it also has good ingredients like trehalose to hydrate.  It feels fantastic going on.


----------



## Divinity (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm having the same problem AND I'm acne prone.  I'm tempted to try the MAC moisturelush, but I always have bad experiences with their skincare line.  I just bought a tube of strobe cream and am PRAYING no reaction occurs.  So, I'm a big fan of the Sonya Dakar lines.  It's a bit pricey, but so worth it.  I don't break out, my skin is fabuloso, and they have the best eye cream ever!


----------



## Janice (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm blemish prone as well if something gets out of balance, moisturelush hasn't irritated my skin or caused a breakout/blemish. YMMV


----------



## winterwonder (Jan 24, 2008)

I swear by Dove. It's one of the only products I've tried (and I've tried many) that doesn't break me out and actually MOISTURIZES. I couldn't live without it.


----------



## hundove (Dec 13, 2009)

wrote this post twice by mistake (sorry!)


----------



## hundove (Dec 13, 2009)

I actually went and bought the MAC Moisturelush, but didn't really like it. It didn't leave my face silky smooth. Guess it didn't work out for my skin, but might be great for some. The good thing about it that it doesn't have any fragrance, so it shouldn't irritate sensitive skin. Thanks for suggestng it, though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wonder if there are face moisturizers with herbs and oils that are natural and help the skin at the same time?


----------



## littlemissn (Mar 8, 2010)

Avene! I can't recommend them enough! I find their products absolutely amazing and I know they are recommended by most dermatologists. Ask your local chemist for a sample if they stock them. If not perhaps write to them.


----------



## JENJ5001 (Mar 18, 2010)

I think Beauty first aid repair cream at sephora is really good for very dry skin.  It has great reviews on MUA and at sephora


----------



## lindas1983 (Mar 20, 2010)

I've pretty dry, flakey and sensitive skin but i think i've finally got my skin care sussed and it workes pretty well for me.

I cleanse and tone with gatineau lily and daffodil cleanser and toner, this stuff is great for dry skin and my skin always feels great after it not tight like some cleansers and toners do.  It also doesn't make my face go bright red which is a big problem for me at times

Next step changes from day to day considering how sensitve my skin is that day and if i'm going outside so i need a sunscreen (i'm housebound quite a bit so this isn't always needed.
For my sensitve days I use estee lauders verite eyecream, calming fluid and moisteriser day and night.
AM when i'm going out estee lauders idealist serum and daywear plus spf moisteriser with lancome primorbidale eye cream (starting to get my first lines and i'm only 26 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
PM estee lauders advance night repair serum and hydra complete multi level moisture creme (i'd use this creme during the day aswell if i wasn't going outside) with lancome primorbidale eye cream.

I tend to end up doing a month on the senstive route and a month on my am/pm route.

Along with my daily skincare i think its very important to have a weekily skin care routine.

Twice a week i exfloiate with cliniques 7 day scrub cream (sometimes more if i'm extra flakey).  I love this stuff its quite rich and creamy and the small round beads dont annoy my skin as much as most other exfloiaters.

Once or twice a week i like to use a moisture mask (i tend to use this more when i'm on my senetive skin care routine)  i love guerlains super aqua mask you can leave this on all night and just cleanse it off in the morning, I really can see the difference after i use it.

Once a week i like to use estee lauders idealist dual action refiner just to help get off any dead skin and anything that might have built up on my skin, it really helps to make my skin glow.

It took me along time to work out what worked for me and what didn't and alot of trial and error.  What works for one person wont always work for others so my advice would be to try a few samples of things if you can.

My way of doing things mightn't work for everyone and some might think it is too complicated or too expensive (must admit does hurt to buy some of these things) but hey you only get one skin and its important to me to look after it as best as i can.  I have tried alot of drug store and lower end products but they just didn't work as well for me.  (and i do tend to buy what i can when theres a gwp on just to make myself feel as if i'm getting more for my money lol)

Oh and if i'm wearing make up its lancomes bi-facil eye makeup remover all the way, this stuff works!!


----------



## hundove (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks, littlemissn and Jenj5001! Very helpful.

Lindas1983 => WOW, that was really imformative and helpful!  THANK YOU.Yes, I've been using drugstore brands and they're not really doing much. But is it ok to mix between different brands? Which skincare line have you noticed has the best products?


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 27, 2010)

Check out Skyn Iceland's Cloud cream. Super hydrating and great for stressed skin.
If your flakey, you should exfoliate aswell. I like Lush's Ocean Salt Scrub. Hydrating, and does a great job unclogging pores and with acne prone skin. One of my favs.


----------



## Kragey (Mar 28, 2010)

I have dry combination skin and use Avon Nurtura primarily. It's only $8 for a little tub that lasts forever, and I absolutely love it! I use it right out of the shower.


----------



## obscuria (Mar 28, 2010)

I've been using Clinique's moisturesurge for a while now, and it really helps with my flaky skin, especially during the winter months. I'm not sure about how natural it is though, but I'm sure that is easy enough to look up. I like it because it's pretty lightweight, non-greasy, and glides on nicely and more importantly keeps the flakes away. It is also good enough to use as a primer if you plan on wearing foundation.


----------

